# I'm baaaaaaack!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well guys, after that long long LONG year of a million deaths (23 actually but all my babies were more than that to me) I had to take time off from people & get my life back together in order to get my farm back together!

With all that happened I did have terrible anxiety, it's still there when I'm in Florida but I'm on medicine so it's not there much 

Me & the boyfriend (crappy I must add) broke up & I'm now with an amazing guy I've known for 5 years through ffa.
He lives in Maryland (where I am now) and once I graduate I'm moving up here. 
Got all the animals squared away, have 5 beautiful goalies & 2 going on 4 breeding bunnies, mini rex, along with 7 chicks soon to have incubators and the whole 9 yards.

For the ones who knew my animals names and stories, I still have 
sabrina 5 year old grade doe who got attacked my by puppy & her ear ripped half off 






she's the red for in the back

I still have my Cricket jr 
The Doeling that was almost a month premature & lacie (little bits n pieces) helped me with over the phone 















Remington 








And two new ones, Elissa or Ellie Mae (she's in some other pictures I posted she's blue eyed tricolored and polled) 
And my Christmas present, marvel  
















And well, it exains itself but,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great to have you back! Glad to hear things are going better. Congratulations!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Great to see you Emilie!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

love your cute goaties


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all!!!!! I'm excited to 
To be back and can't wait to jump back into the loop of the goat family!!!!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome back to the fun! Does the ring mean you are recently engaged?!?!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ranger1 said:


> Welcome back to the fun! Does the ring mean you are recently engaged?!?!


Yes, yes it does


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome back 
Lovely herd you have there !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember those goats!  Congrats, it's great to have you back.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks threehaven & trickyroo it's glad to be back! Is Lacie still around or do I need to text her? lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she's around  Go on the chat threads , you'll find her


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

emilieanne said:


> Yes, yes it does


A big congratulations!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Emilie!! Welcome back! And a big congratulations on your engagement!!  :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome back! Congrats on your big news! :stars:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys  oh how I've miss yall!! Hey, if anyone sees lacie around, tell her to come check out my thread or message me or something! Pleeeeeease


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

she hangs out on the 'Pull up a chair' thread


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay lol off to the old thread I go


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Geez, so much has happened!  Soooo glad Cricket Jr is still with you (she got big!), and Sabrina still there (sorry to hear about her ear though, that stinks)! Remington got big too! 
Congrats on the engagement! You'll be busy!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you  yeah! He's huge! He's got lots of girls too!! He's out with 3 girls now & when I go back to Florida he's going to 2 new girls. Then after that in March, he's on for cricket & Elissa! 
I don't think we're gunna have anything big, at all. 
Mostly friends & a tad bit of family. And it's gunna be after I move up here so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like small weddings better myself too  that's what I want! :lol:

And your ring is beautiful too!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome back : )


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah  plus all I want is to have my animals & a family so just want to save knew for all that


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome back Emilie!!!! Congrats on the engagement!! So glad to have you back!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats and welcome back!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the engagement. Do you have a days or did I miss it? Welcome back.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope. No day yet  it'll be fall for sure. Always wanted it to be fall(; not sure if it'll be 2015 (doubt it cause that's so close to me moving up here) or 2016 but deff one of those  

Thank you guys!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome back Emilieanne! Glad to hear things are looking up for you


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad to see you back! Congrats on the engagement! I've never wanted a big wedding either. I do want to get married on Valentine's day though. Idk why, just always thought it'd be cool. That's a beautiful ring too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------

